# PSKiss Cross Camera Profiles and Competitors



## Jim Mohundro (Nov 26, 2014)

_I've been using PSKiss Cross Camera Profiles for Lightroom for both my Nikon DSLRs and three Panasonic M43 bodiesmover a few years.  I use these profiles to emulate what has become my favorite default look for my images, i.e., the Nikon D2X, Mode 2, which I'd decribe as a subtly marginally cool neutral look that, for me, provides a good base for my keepers.  I've been having a bit of difficulty installing the current profiles for my new D750 and I've emailed PSKiss for a bit of assistance which, based on my previous experience, may or may not be supplied.  While I have no rreason to seek similar profiles for other providers, I do want to hedge my bets to at least look at the competitors--if there are any.

Has any poster here used PSKiss Cross Camera Profiles or competitve profiles from other designers?_


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been able to snip a couple of screen shots of the file path in Win Explorer and the Camera Profiles section of the Develop Module and email them to PSKiss's Tal Ninio who has offered to take a look at what might be my clumsy attempt to install the Cross Camera Calibrations.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Dec 13, 2014)

PSK_iss'sTal Ninio was very helpful_ in getting the latest cross camera profiles properly installed.


----------

